# Denis Matsuev's most revealing interview to date?



## Opus91

An interview with Denis Matsuev published today at the blog, Where Cherries Ripen. He discusses in depths the link between classical music and jazz in the context of his childhood... and concludes that the reasons he doesn't play Chopin is because he hasn't found a strong connection with the composer's music yet. Could this me one of the most revealing interviews of the Russian pianist to date?

https://wherecherriesripen.blogspot.com/2020/04/interview-denis-matsuev-live.html


----------



## Guest

Thank you for posting that interview--very interesting. He's one of my favorites. I've seen him in concert several times, and all were awe-inspiring.


----------



## The3Bs

Fugal said:


> Thank you for posting that interview--very interesting. He's one of my favorites. I've seen him in concert several times, and all were awe-inspiring.


Concur...

It made me go and listen to some of his recordings...


----------



## Rogerx

Opus91 said:


> An interview with Denis Matsuev published today at the blog, Where Cherries Ripen. He discusses in depths the link between classical music and jazz in the context of his childhood... and concludes that the reasons he doesn't play Chopin is because he hasn't found a strong connection with the composer's music yet. Could this me one of the most revealing interviews of the Russian pianist to date?
> 
> https://wherecherriesripen.blogspot.com/2020/04/interview-denis-matsuev-live.html


Thank you for posting .


----------

